# Video: Audi A6 "Manipulation" Commercial



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just stumbled across one of Audi's latest A6 commercials from Europe posted over on YouTube. Called "Manipulation", the spot's creators likened aluminum alloy to clay and through computer animation this looks like an easy task. Watch below.


----------

